

Google, Natural Language Processing, and the Knowledge Graph - clevertools
http://blog.iacquire.com/2012/11/28/its-not-co-citation-but-its-still-awesome/

======
clevertools
This article is a discussion about some of the technology Google is putting to
work in their search engine. It was primarily written for SEO Professionals,
but it covers some neat nerdy information retrieval stuff too.

